
Upvote: Google's open source, multi-platform binary whitelisting solution - datguacdoh
https://github.com/google/upvote
======
mike-myers
To clarify for those not familiar: Google Upvote is a management server for
the enforcement agents that run on the endpoints, like Bit9 or Google's own
Santa.

It's good that they released this interface, because Santa was difficult to
configure manually.

